# First Go At Engine Bay Detailing - My Results



## MissJen (May 2, 2014)

After visiting Japfest last weekend it spurred me on to have a go at detailing the engine bay on my 2011 Mazda 2 Sport. I am pretty pleased with my results so thought I would share some photos.

Before:




























After:





































I used Autoglym's Machine and Engine cleaner followed by their Vinyl and Rubber care spray. I am really pleased with the results and fairly happy with my first go at it!

A happy car


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

nice job


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Credit to you, have a drink on me, you deserve it :thumb: I could eat my dinner off that engine bay.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking Good :thumb:
Mike


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

looks loads better, top job:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

looks like a decent job.


----------



## MissJen (May 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone. The OCD side of me really enjoyed doing it.

And to Soul boy 68, Ill take that drink! Good idea! ;P


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Very impressive!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very glossy engine bay :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice job, well done. Engine was in a state before you cleaned it. Did you buff after applying the dressing?


----------



## MissJen (May 2, 2014)

Gixxer6 said:


> Nice job, well done. Engine was in a state before you cleaned it. Did you buff after applying the dressing?


I buffed a few areas but left it shiny on the air intake area. Instructions said it was ok to just leave it, so I'll see how it goes 

Ill take a peek at it tomorrow morning and see how it looks


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

good job! i use the vinyl and rubber care too. if you buff it, it seems to repel the dust/dirt a bit better.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice work, i'd be happy with that.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Good effort. It's one of those things it's nice to be clean, hardly anyone will ever see it, but it's nice to know it's there, nice and clean


----------



## MissJen (May 2, 2014)

E38_ross said:


> Good effort. It's one of those things it's nice to be clean, hardly anyone will ever see it, but it's nice to know it's there, nice and clean


Ha! Yeh! Its not playing on my mind any more and should be really easy to keep on top of now


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice work Jen.:thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Very nice work!

You may find the dust clings to that particular dressing though, unless you wipe it down after application. Not a criticism just a little tip for the future.

Really impressive results :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

lovely jubbly


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice work there.


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

Lovely job looks great


----------



## john123 (Apr 11, 2011)

....did you cover anything..


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Very nice work there Jen.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That came up a treat.


----------



## chrislewis85 (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks great - I find with engine bay that keeping it simple produces great results and my combo is the same: AG Engine and machine cleaner followed by Vinyl and Rubber care


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice work, looks great...and depending on what dressing you used, you can just rinse the dust etc off next time :thumb:

What did you use on it? 303?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great job, well done


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

great work


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Top job, giving me some inspiration to sort my engine bay out. :thumb:


----------



## Moonhead (May 7, 2014)

Had my first go today of cleaning my engine bay. Same products used as above. Was very nervous as have never done this before but followed a few guides I found on here and away I went. Only a quick go, took less than an hour, but am amazed with the results.

Before:









After:


----------

